# Total War Arena: 3 Alpha-Keys zu vergeben



## WeeFilly (24. August 2015)

Falls jemand mal ausprobieren möchte: Ich habe drei Alpha-Keys für Total War: Arena, die ich nicht brauche. Ist eine nette Spielidee, und in den letzten Monaten deutlich optimiert worden. Für Total War Fans ein muss! (Die haben aber vermutlich schon Zugang.  )

Wer Interesse hat mal 'reinzuschauen, einfach hier posten, ich sende dann ein PM mit dem Key.

Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst!


----------

